# A question about palomino champagne horses



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Champagne and cream together tend to mimic a double cream dilute, but not the same. They have dark skin, and if their eyes are blue, it is because of a white patterning gene rather than the cream double.

Gold cream champagne (Palomino + champagne): 









Amber cream champagne (Buckskin + champagne):









Sable cream champagne (Brownskin + champagne):









Classic cream champagne (Smoky black + champagne):


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

That is what I have been told. That they get the amber eyes unless they are blue from a white face. I have just been curious as I have bred very few champagnes myself and the one that kept producing buckskin foals with amber eyes was black with no markings. I still have an amber eyed buckskin gelding she threw. 

I am taking a mare to a champagne stud today, but will only get a palomino or gray from this one. I bred her to him before and got a gorgeous palomino champagne from the cross.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

The more I read about colors, the happier I am with my simple BAY horse! This stuff gets confusing!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^^ Or happy with a horse you THINK is bay.
Bay is an issue also. But I'm with you...bay color, black points...and the papers say bay...I'm happy with that!

Cherie - hope you get another pretty one with the color you want.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Dustbunny said:


> ^^^^^ Or happy with a horse you THINK is bay.
> Bay is an issue also. But I'm with you...bay color, black points...and the papers say bay...I'm happy with that!
> 
> Cherie - hope you get another pretty one with the color you want.


He's pretty clearly bay... None of that brown nonsense with him!

Actually, his papers say chestnut. Someone was having an off day that day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

When you say "two buckskin or palomino horses that are champagne" I'm assuming you mean a gold champagne (chestnut + champagne, no cream) or amber champagne (bay + champagne, no cream). In this case, you're correct, there will be no chance of a double dilute or pseudo-double dilute. The champagne gene is a simple dominant and two copies of the gene will express the same as a single copy of the gene.

Double dilutes are the result of two copies of the cream gene, which is an incomplete dominant, which means it has a stronger effect when two genes are present rather than a single copy.

As Chiila mentioned, cream and champagne do interact to produce pseudo-double dilutes, so if you're breeding one horse that carries champagne to another horse who carries cream, then you have a chance of producing a pseudo-double dilute.


----------

